# Rack



## Scott (Feb 24, 2010)

Nothing compared to the other posted wine racks but should work,


from this







To this


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be the first to say "nice rack"!

Your going to need a couple more so start building #2, #3......


----------



## Scott B (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## robie (Feb 24, 2010)

That is VERY nice. Certainly not just a "my-eyes-only" rack.
Looks like some, if not all of the diamond sections will hold a full, six-gallon bottling.


----------



## Scott (Feb 24, 2010)

As soon as started filling it I wondered why I didn't make a floor to ceiling one. The way this winter is going will have time to build some other ones.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## admiral (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice, Scott.



Infinitely better than the "before" shot.


----------



## Scott (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks admiral, my wife would agree with you also


----------



## admiral (Feb 24, 2010)

The things we do for "wives."


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2010)

When I first saw this, I thought the before shot WAS the new style wine rack


----------



## admiral (Feb 24, 2010)

appleman said:


> When I first saw this, I thought the before shot WAS the new style wine rack



I did too, and I thought, "Well that's kind of strange."


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2010)

Its that new invisible wood Rich, you gotta get up to date on all this new stuff! HeHeHe, Looks great, nice job beafing up all the stiles to really stand out. Are you going to do an addition on top of these that will go to the ceiling or just keep carboys on top. I think either displaying a few up right on top or doing some standard racks on top would really make it top notch, a few differnt designs all in one really pops!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 25, 2010)

Now that's a work of art! Beautiful!


----------



## Scott (Feb 25, 2010)

We were thinking of adding some sort of a differentdesign to put on the top maybe for the beer bottles that get filled. If it doesn't getcovered by "decorative items" first. Have to look to see if I have any invisible wood left over.
Invisible wood, good one! Kinda like dehydrated water?


Thanks again


----------



## Bert (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice job Scott...It looks great....



....Just get started on the next one as this one will be full before you know it....Great job..


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks great! Gonna need more.


----------

